# Chevy new body style 2007/08 plow mount question



## 4 Speed Dave (Nov 10, 2007)

I purchased a new 2008 GMC K1500 with a snow plow prep package. Now from looking at the low front bumper valance it appears that the some portion of that has to be cut to allow the plow to mount up. Does anyone have pictures of their plow setup on these new body style trucks. I'd prefer pics showing the mounts, any style or brand of plow it doesn't matter. I'd prefer to get a Fisher plow but I have a feeling it will require alot of notching. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kevin Kendrick (May 3, 2007)

Yes, the lower valance needs to be notched. It is the nature of the beast with GM. Even though this is a 3/4 ton, all GM valances will have to be notched. It also doesn't matter who's plow you put on it.


----------



## 4 Speed Dave (Nov 10, 2007)

Wow that is quite a cutout! Does anyone have any pictures of a Fisher mount?


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I don't have a picture, but when I did one last year I just did two slots for the mounts. I was able to leave a lot more then you can with the Boss and Blizzard mounts.


----------



## Kevin Kendrick (May 3, 2007)

I dont have any but it should look very similar. I will snap some photos when we start doing installs this fall. We handle Boss, Sno-Way, & the Fisher lines.


----------



## Kevin Kendrick (May 3, 2007)

Flipper;562780 said:


> I don't have a picture, but when I did one last year I just did two slots for the mounts. I was able to leave a lot more then you can with the Boss and Blizzard mounts.


You can just notch it where the plow hooks up but it looks kind of cheesy in my opinion. Also, when you put the plow on it, it scrunches the valance. My opinion is just to cut the whole thing off as we did in the picture.


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

wow! thats a lot more cutting than the 04's


----------



## Kevin Kendrick (May 3, 2007)

Not to mention that you practically have to dismantle the whole front end to get the darn thing on.


----------



## 4 Speed Dave (Nov 10, 2007)

Flipper;562780 said:


> I don't have a picture, but when I did one last year I just did two slots for the mounts. I was able to leave a lot more then you can with the Boss and Blizzard mounts.


Flipper I am interested in seeing your mount. Is there a way you can send or post a picture?


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

4 Speed Dave;562747 said:


> I purchased a new 2008 GMC K1500 with a snow plow prep package. Now from looking at the low front bumper valance it appears that the some portion of that has to be cut to allow the plow to mount up. Does anyone have pictures of their plow setup on these new body style trucks. I'd prefer pics showing the mounts, any style or brand of plow it doesn't matter. I'd prefer to get a Fisher plow but I have a feeling it will require alot of notching. Thanks in advance.


I have an 08, and didn't have anything cut out. It's soft plastic, so it was just pushed up maybe an 1'' or 2. Nothing was cut, and looks great. I'll take a pic if you would like. Let me know.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Its not my truck. It was an install I did. I will call the guy and see if I can get him to stop by.


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Here is our 08 with a Fisher mount for our 9' MM2. They're from my cell, I'll get better close ups tomorrow when I get good pics overall to show the new truck.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*VERY NICE TRUCK CONGRATS AND GOOD LUCK WITH HER *


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Matt looks like you already have some lights set up . so how many more are instore for it and how is the switch mounting for the new trucks?


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

I havent got great pics yet, but theres an 8 outlet strobe supply that run the 2 on the front of the headboard, 2 on the back of the head board, 2 down low below the tailgate, and 2 on the sides of the rear pillar of the dump. You can see one of the side ones in the first pic. There is also Whelen 500 series brake lights on the rear of the board set on the Signal Alert pattern when you push the brakes. I need something more in the front down low, but we're not too concerned at the moment seeing as we're all out of money at the moment lol The supply is from the old truck, and I got a FedSig SW300 switch panel with 6 rockers controlling everything - current and future


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Thats a nice dump truck Matt. Is it for the construction company? Any reason why you did use LED's on the headboard?


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Yeah its for the construction company. Main reason for not using LEDs was because I already had the 8 outlet supply and half the heads, and cause we're all out of money after buying the truck lol


----------



## mrmagnum (Aug 18, 2007)

Looks good man!


----------



## 4 Speed Dave (Nov 10, 2007)

Mr. Blue Line did your truck have another shorter say 3" tall black plastic lower valance. My 08 1500 GMC does. It appears that your 1 ton doesn't unless it was removed to install the plow brackets. Now when you put the plow on does the lower valance you have there just flex backwards or does the plow frame not even touch the lower valance.


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

i have 07 2500HD NBS w/ a western 8' pro hanging off the front. The front bumper is not cut, the only thing taken off were the tow hooks.


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Im not really sure about the lower valance, we didnt get the truck until after the plow was put on. The only thing I know for sure is that they had to take the tow hooks off, cause they gave them back to us when we got the truck. As for the plow, when removing it, the crossmember of the plow does hook the back of the plate mount/valance, but just grabs for a min then slides up and off. It just pops up and over when coming in to mount.


----------



## SNO-PRO (Dec 5, 2007)

I have done a couple 08's with boss plows and no notching was required just a couple turns on the torsions and little plastic bending as someone else mentioned


----------

